# What's your hobbies



## imurphy (Dec 11, 2008)

We know that being in EMS take up a lot of time. But what do you do with your time off? I'm sure we have a diverse set of talents that we use on other projects.

As most of you probably know, in my off time I'm a photographer (and a damn good one!) which I've enjoyed doing for years.

Apart from that, but sometimes links in, I go hiking, camping and generally enjoy being outside.

So what about you?


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 11, 2008)

I knit, in the rig.


----------



## Dobo (Dec 11, 2008)

Sleeping and eating are two great past times of mine, other than that I am a huge Hockey nut and love to exercise and in the summer Cycle and rollerblade


----------



## NJN (Dec 11, 2008)

I build things. Mostly houses but i still do some finer carpentry occasionally. I also enjoy playing devil's advocate during debates, and being a catalyst to big arguments.


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 11, 2008)

I enjoy taking pics and playing with various photo editing software.  I also sew, and enjoy spending time with my family.


----------



## RailFan77 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a few hobbies (when I actually have the time).  I enjoy photography...usually of scenery or railroads / trains (hence my s/n).  I also enjoy getting up to either Bear Mountain (NY) or Ramapo Reservation (NJ) for some day hiking.

And I cannot forget hitting the roulette wheel in AC when I have a chance to get down there.


----------



## buscommando (Dec 11, 2008)

Computer and motorcycle repair, writing, and just generally goofing around on the internet.

I'm into taking stuff apart and then putting it back together. (Then riding it to work, if I can!)


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 11, 2008)

i cause trouble on internet forums


----------



## mikie (Dec 11, 2008)

I wouldn't call it a 'hobby' but comusming enough...SCHOOL

other than that...
-Outdoors (mountain biking, climbing, camping, pretty much everything (minus fishing or hunting))
-Computers/Electronics (like candy & toys to me!)
-*Napping*.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 11, 2008)

I administer high velocity lead therapy to compressed wood pulp products.

The rest of my spare time I spend working on computers.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 12, 2008)

I waste time on this forum, read, make hemp jewelry, sew, watch House, TNA Wrestling, UFC, Super Nanny and wifeswap, sleep, and browse the holiday section of stores endlessly trying to remember what I had originally set out to buy.


----------



## gillysaurus (Dec 12, 2008)

^ I can completely sympathize with aimless shopping, Sasha. My best friend and I go on "adventures" to Wal-Mart, not shopping trips. Shopping trips are for grocery stores. Hours of fun and amusement are for Wal-Mart! (Yes, we live in a terribly boring town!)

I dance. Ballet, jazz, and tap dance. If this whole doctor thing doesn't work out, I want to open my own studio and teach little kids.

Also... I study. All the time. 

Oh, and I'm writing a book! I wouldn't consider myself a writer, though. Mostly someone who thinks up incredibly boring things to consume myself when I don't feel like studying!


----------



## Hal9000 (Dec 12, 2008)

Aviation, hiking where other people aren't, fishing, playing computer games, rafting, making food, photography, eating food, tubing, saving food.


----------



## phabib (Dec 12, 2008)

hm...video games, biking, general tomfoolery.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 12, 2008)

> If this whole doctor thing doesn't work out, I want to open my own studio and teach little kids.



You're going to be a totally awesome doctor! Maybe you can be a doctor monday thru friday and teach your patients and/or children how to dance on the weekend!  Bwahaha. The Dancing Doctor!

And there is nothing better than a midnight Wal-mart run when you aren't able to sleep! It's a land of wonder and awe!


----------



## emtlady76877 (Dec 12, 2008)

I enjoy making jewlery and cake decorating. I also like to go fishing; however since i started to school it seems like all i do is study and work. What is free time?


----------



## emt83 (Dec 12, 2008)

I am an Amateur Operator, I am a HAM. Radios it is a great hobby, and learning experience. Learn how to make, fix radios and build antennas.


----------



## emt83 (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh, and studying and getting ready to take my nremt again.


----------



## wxduff (Dec 12, 2008)

I like auto-racing (the real kind, where cars turn both left and right, for example the American Le mans series, or Indy), Fly Fishing, Landscape Photography, Snowmobiling, and Meteorology.

Here my favorites from my last photo series:


----------



## apagea99 (Dec 12, 2008)

EMT school is about all I think about these days.

Other than that, I do like to play the PS2 or XBox from time to time. I build model airplanes on occasion. I also like playing strategy/RPG type games on the laptop or the old pen & paper games. I enjoy running, biking, camping, fishing, canoeing, lifting weights, hiking in the mountains, and other active type stuff too. Oh....and cooking is another favorite.....my wife loves it when I cook ^_^


----------



## RailFan77 (Dec 12, 2008)

wxduff said:


> I like auto-racing (the real kind, where cars turn both left and right, for example the American Le mans series, or Indy), Fly Fishing, Landscape Photography, Snowmobiling, and Meteorology.
> 
> Here my favorites from my last photo series:



Those are really nice photos.


----------



## Mongoose (Dec 12, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> I administer high velocity lead therapy to compressed wood pulp products.
> 
> The rest of my spare time I spend working on computers.



Glad to find a kindred spirit here.

For me: Speed shooting, long distance rifle, varmint hunting, NSCA (National Sporting Clays Association), Trap, Skeet, and just heading off to an abandoned quarry or canyon for a day of plinking.

Beretta AL390
Beretta AL391 ported
Kreighoff OU
Colt 1911 Gold Commander
AR-15A2 18" Match Barrel
Remington 700
Grendell 6.5 Upper Receiver
Smith & Wesson .460

And drinking beer when NOT engaged in the above.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 12, 2008)

I also do photography. I'm a compulsive gardener. I have many animals and I live in the wilderness so I do like to pile the doggers in the car and head up into the woods. If my husband is also off, we'll go flyfish the local rivers, or hit the beach with a shovel for clams if the tide's right, or set out the crab pots. 

I also have a large network of self motivated, well funded, intelligent, bossy cow type friends that manage to keep me in trouble with road trips(I'm going to eastern WA to look at a trailer I might want to buy..come with me!") Trail rides(We're taking out the horses, you comin'?"), home improvement projects ("hey.. I'm rebuilding the fence in my back 40.. wanna come help? I know its raining and cold.. but I'm bringing a flask") or just general mayhem.


----------



## imurphy (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm not alone!! There ARE more photographers out there!

Feel free to IM me with your site or flickrs. Love to see your work!

Ian


----------



## exodus (Dec 12, 2008)

I do software development occasionanly.... And I used to race BMX.


----------



## traumateam1 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Oh Canada!*

Play hockey, drink beer, smoke pot, and drink Timmys!


----------



## marineman (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm absolutely in love with being outdoors and living somewhere that we actually get all 4 seasons (even though summer is 3 months). I hunt anything that tastes good on the grill. For the two weeks each year that there is game in season for hunting I also enjoy fishing. I generally try to take a week long backpacking trip each summer just to get out and get away from people, it's just depressing after that week when you get in the car and have 25 new voicemails. 

Other (lesser) hobbies include playing guitar, playing bass (the instrument not the fish), and playing flight simulator since it's the only time I'll ever get to fly the helicopters.


----------



## fma08 (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm with Dobo, sleeping and eating are my favorite hobbies (although you couldn't tell from the look of me...) Also, I like to play guitar, hang out with the lady friend, and go shoot things...  Shooting inanimate objects helps to vent sometimes...


----------



## EMTCop86 (Dec 13, 2008)

I like to play softball, ride dirt bikes, shoot the Glock every once in a while, work out, and in the winter go snowboarding. I love to be outside doing things but on my lazy days I like to watch TV and play wii. I seem to be having a lot of lazy days as of late.


----------



## LucidResq (Dec 13, 2008)

Sapphyre said:


> I knit, in the rig.



1. I will die happy if someone knits something, anything for me. 
2. I really want to take up knitting. Mainly because I have CDO (it's like OCD, but in alphabetical order, like it should be) and I spaz out at work when it's slow and I have nothing to do. 

I enjoy writing. I'd be in journalism if I wasn't in healthcare. I enjoy taking advantage of the Rocky Mountains - hiking, rappelling (haven't tried climbing), camping, etc. Recently took up swimming laps, but nothing beats river and lake swimming. 

Is volunteer search and rescue a hobby?

I also end up in random escapades thanks to my friends... like ice-blocking (riding giant pieces of ice down hills), and lawn-flocking (placing hundreds of flamingo objects on someone's lawn while they sleep).


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh, I almost forgot, like others, I shoot.  Currently trying to save for a Sig .40 P226


----------



## Hal9000 (Dec 13, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> 1. I will die happy if someone knits something, anything for me.
> 2. I really want to take up knitting. Mainly because I have CDO (it's like OCD, but in alphabetical order, like it should be) and I spaz out at work when it's slow and I have nothing to do.



Oh my god, I wonder if you're like my girlfriend.  She and this other lady on my service ALWAYS have knitting with them.  I caught her knitting while we were watching the opening night of Quantum of Solace.

On the other hand, she donates a lot to cancer kids and I get some awesome hats to keep me warm.

EDIT: And add in Sapphyre to that.  Just the thought of it is punishment.


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 13, 2008)

Yup, I rarely go anywhere without knitting, Hal.  I've got a pair of socks in my car, and a scarf in my backpack, which is on the floor next to me.  
/me waves at all those lurking who suddenly realized they know who I am.


----------



## Hal9000 (Dec 13, 2008)

Sapphyre said:


> Yup, I rarely go anywhere without knitting, Hal.  I've got a pair of socks in my car, and a scarf in my backpack, which is on the floor next to me.
> /me waves at all those lurking who suddenly realized they know who I am.



Well, although it isn't for me, I can see the attraction.  It's be nice to have something that I've created rather than, I dunno, eaten or watched.


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 13, 2008)

EMTlife of course 

I like to work on models, tinker with automobiles, hang around outside, and just relax.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 14, 2008)

*I collect molds spores and fungus...no that's not right!*

Reading, pets, EMTLIFE, CERT LA, BLOGIT, and I am a sort of jackleg amateur weatherman. Going to revive my local C.E.R.T. affiliation now that they a e re-emphasizing it. Also taking classes for my retirementy job (teaching first aid, CPR and AED at the local sheriff's academy).
I don't count my marriage as a hobby, it is my life.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Dec 14, 2008)

Guitar, bass, piano, drums, harmonica, slide guitar, mandelin, fiddle, banjo, mountain dulcimer, sax, clarinet, flute, song writing, online gaming, and skydiving.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 14, 2008)

Gazing at the stars at night, walking on the beach as much as I can, Love to sing, swing dance,( ball room dance when I can find a "willing" victum! ) and cook for my friends and family!! That is me! ^_^


----------



## LucidResq (Dec 14, 2008)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> .... fiddle, banjo....



Show me the way :mellow: I envy you. 

I've always had a strange desire to learn either the fiddle or banjo, probably because I love bluegrass, but unfortunately I don't have any musical aptitude whatsoever.


----------



## HotelCo (Dec 14, 2008)

TV, the internet, learning, reading, fixing things around the house, sleeping.


----------



## exodus (Dec 14, 2008)

HotelCo said:


> TV, the internet, learning, reading, fixing things around the house, sleeping.



Oooh, forgot about that one, sleeping!


----------



## yowzer (Dec 14, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> Is volunteer search and rescue a hobby?



Depends. Do you spend more time in SAR-related activities than in your job or  school?

Does your social life revolve on the likelihood of getting paged out for a mission (Hmm. It was a really nice day today and I bet lots of people went out hiking.... so I can't go out drinking with you! Sorry.)

Do you no longer own any cotton clothing?

Do you no longer buy perishable groceries so you don't have to stop by home first if you get paged for a mission while out shopping?


I'm not guilty of any of that. Honest. :blink:


----------



## yowzer (Dec 14, 2008)

Spending too much time on the  computer, books, hikes, backpacking, snowshoeing, cooking, collecting flashlights and knives, griping about never having the time to go out and shoot,  hopefully skiing this winter (Cross country and I want to take downhill lessons)...


----------



## LucidResq (Dec 15, 2008)

yowzer said:


> Depends. Do you spend more time in SAR-related activities than in your job or  school?


Depends on the season. In the summer, absolutely. During the winter, it's about even. 



yowzer said:


> Does your social life revolve on the likelihood of getting paged out for a mission (Hmm. It was a really nice day today and I bet lots of people went out hiking.... so I can't go out drinking with you! Sorry.)


Well, my social life is the SAR team, so it's pretty darn convenient when when I get a call while hanging out with my friends... because they all go too. 





yowzer said:


> I'm not guilty of any of that. Honest. :blink:


Riiiight. None of us are.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 15, 2008)

Video games (It's amazing the people you meet over Ventrilo), TV, stunt kite flying.


----------



## exodus (Dec 15, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Video games (It's amazing the people you meet over Ventrilo), TV, stunt kite flying.




Haha, I used to play BF2 avidly.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Dec 15, 2008)

I read, I play music, I like debating politics and religion, video editing, etc.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 15, 2008)

exodus said:


> Haha, I used to play BF2 avidly.



I used to play it then I moved and my connection went to poop. I played Eve-Online for a while (I love their skill training system) and am currently playing Puzzle Pirates (which can be played for free, with the proper mixture of skill and time).


----------



## exodus (Dec 15, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> I used to play it then I moved and my connection went to poop. I played Eve-Online for a while (I love their skill training system) and am currently playing Puzzle Pirates (which can be played for free, with the proper mixture of skill and time).



Haha. I got really involved with BF2, almost too involved. If you ever get back into it check the Sandbox mod for it... http://sandboxmod.com


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Dec 15, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> Show me the way :mellow: I envy you.
> 
> I've always had a strange desire to learn either the fiddle or banjo, probably because I love bluegrass, but unfortunately I don't have any musical aptitude whatsoever.



It's easier than you think.


----------



## johnrsemt (Dec 15, 2008)

Model Railroading;  Boy Scouts; Hiking,  playing with the dogs,  photography, shooting.


----------



## DT4EMS (Dec 15, 2008)

Weight lifting and martial arts are what I enjoy as hobbies. It is getting harder to stay in shape as I have gotten older


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ha! EMS is my hobbie. I am a farmer first. I voulenteer(?) with a local fire dist. and also the local ambulance.


----------



## Levinoss (Dec 19, 2008)

I off road in my Jeep.


----------

